#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [詩詞] 一首歌for Wolfs

## frenziedwolf

In the night
在夜晚之中

Under the Moon
於皓月之下

We are running in the forest
我們在森林中奔跑

That the original impulse
那種原始的衝動

Just to run and run
只為了奔跑而跑

We are son of the moon
我們是月亮之子

Listen
聽啊

We are proud that the calls
我們那自豪的叫聲

It is our proud song
它是我們驕傲的歌

We have no binding
我們毫無拘束

Because we are the son of the Moon
只因我們是月亮之子

Only a free
只屬於自由

恩..這是一首歌..很短 我會無意識中哼哼唱唱
腦子裡面裝什麼 當下就會唱什麼
這是之前看到新聞報某國捕殺狼的時候 
哀慟至下隨興唱作的 
恩..英文能力不佳 可是我又喜歡作英文詞 請見諒

*謹以此紀念所有遭到不幸的狼們*

----------

